
A visual timeline of programming languages - bontoJR
http://cdn.knightlab.com/libs/timeline3/latest/embed/index.html?source=1KcZdsCI3G832QTfx3kCn8zcxi8jH2qFWttB-xuPjYTM&font=Default&lang=en&height=650
======
logfromblammo
A timeline just isn't going to capture this.

Look at Garofalo's Genealogy of Pop/Rock poster or Gomley's History of Film
poster for examples of timelines that more accurately reflect family
influences.

If you establish domains like education, medical, military, business,
engineering, gaming, hobbyists, etc., you could show more information on a
vertical axis, such as MUMPS being almost exclusively used by hospital
systems, or Lua being born from C and finding a niche in game scripting.

And by the end, I had a creepy, squicky feeling. It just felt like a rip of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_programming_langua...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_programming_languages).
Check the "RecurVoice" thing at the end. It looks like wiki-advertising.

~~~
vtlynch
Yup, I also noticed the "RecurVoice" ad at the end.

------
thomasfoster96
Someone's been playing with Wikidata/Wikipedia!

As others have noted, this is a little incomplete (no Lisp) and seems to have
some odd entries - the last item seems to be a voice-controlled business
software package, not a language.

~~~
IvarTJ
In this timeline, Common Lisp first appears when it was standardized. It
should probably also mention its predecessor MACLISP.

~~~
pmcjones
For much more on Lisp of all varieties (including Common Lisp), see
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/)
.

------
kylepdavis
Thanks. Gives a nice overview of when things came about.

A few more that you might consider: CoffeeScript, TypeScript, BrightScript,
Nim, Vala, XSL, awk, sed

Also, there is a nice list on Wikipedia for more:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_by_type)

~~~
kwhitefoot
Not really. It has Scheme before Common Lisp which is fine but where is
McCarthy's Lisp which was an ancestor of both of them? And Algol is not one
language but several: Algol-60, Algol-68, Algol-W, ... And where is Turbo
Pascal? There is so much mainstream stuff missing that it's hard to see any
point in it; except perhaps an exercise in interactive grapics in which case
the content is a kind of lorem ipsum.

------
dmead
how opinionated.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisp_%28programming_language%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisp_%28programming_language%29)

------
nunull
I really like this! But I expected to see some code samples or something next
to each description because of the title.

------
maze-le
I especially like the image for Forth... Although a few code-samples would
have ben nice here and there.

------
shloub
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MjXNThXAz_A/T29VMoFcBKI/AAAAAAAAAP...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MjXNThXAz_A/T29VMoFcBKI/AAAAAAAAAPY/wkaZyLfYIlk/s1600/STORAGE1.png)

Why is that the picture for J?

------
panglott
Scheme is the first Lisp?

~~~
joesmo
They definitely missed Lisp.

~~~
Grue3
And lambda calculus. And whatever Babbage's machine was programmed in.

~~~
d_theorist
It wasn't programmed because it was never built (in his time anyway). I am
assuming you are talking about the Analytical Engine, rather than the
Difference Engine, since the latter is not a Turing machine.

The method of programming was to be via punched cards, whose contents was
roughly analogous to machine code.

------
liviu-
Really neat.

My nitpick is that I wish the timeline data was a bit more granular — too many
languages are put at the same mark due to being released in the same year.
This is not a big problem when you go through the timeline sequentially as
they still show up chronologically (I presume), but visually, it's less
informative at a glance.

------
hybridtupel
Interestingly if you search for a term the information view is changed but not
the time bar. Then if you click on another language it will show the wrong
one. It seems that the view just jumps relative to the last selected mark on
the bar.

------
d_theorist
Lisp?!

------
rbanffy
It would be cool if the images reflected somehow the language as it was
created. The Smalltalk showing a Windows XP window and BASIC without line
numbers seem wrong.

------
rocgf
Is it just me, or is Java not on the list?

~~~
qzcx
Its there. 1995

------
caddala
Didnt find Java in there. Big miss.

~~~
shampine
It's there, 1995.

~~~
hybridtupel
Didn't find it either. JavaScript is not Java...

edit: Well it seems that this is a browser issue. In chrome I find ColdFusion,
in Firefox it's Java instead.

~~~
shampine
In Chrome I see Java but not Coldfusion. Weird.
[http://i.imgur.com/RjF1pOP.png](http://i.imgur.com/RjF1pOP.png)

------
ramgorur
Is beanshell actually a language ?

------
daveloyall
Uh, that's a timeline.

How could the author use the words 'visual history' in the title without at
all attempting to display the lineage of languages?

I expected a picture of a tree, or web--not a line.

~~~
mathattack
I was expecting a history of visual programming languages - which would be
much smaller. :-)

~~~
rbanffy
That's something to celebrate!

